# Ipad mount



## Tomr (Oct 14, 2016)

instead of buying a new lowrance screen I thought I would try and mount an iPad in the back of the boat to watch while trolling. I will be connected through Bluetooth to the lowrance hds gen 3. Any tips on a mount type or iPad case to use would be great.


----------



## rockytop (Mar 19, 2008)

there are a bunch on amazon. i find they are just as difficult to see in the sunlight as cell phones are. i use the bluetooth on mine to stream music to my head unit. dont know the type of boat you have, but look at these. https://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_...&sprefix=boat+mount,aps,183&crid=CE55EJOT1KHL


----------



## PatSea (Oct 10, 2004)

rockytop said:


> there are a bunch on amazon. i find they are just as difficult to see in the sunlight as cell phones are. i use the bluetooth on mine to stream music to my head unit. dont know the type of boat you have, but look at these. https://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_ss_i_5_10?url=search-alias=aps&field-keywords=boat+mount+for+ipad&sprefix=boat+mount,aps,183&crid=CE55EJOT1KHL


Take a look at the RAM mounts. I just bought one for my tablet.


----------



## Tomr (Oct 14, 2016)

Good point the sun will more than likely be an issue with glare. I have an open bow Lund.


----------



## dgfidler (Sep 22, 2014)

I do this on my boat. I mounted the 'RAM Tab-Tite for heavy duty case' to a Scotty electronics mount and use a Scotty rod holder base. For the case, I use a Griffin Survuvor Case. It's not waterproof, but supposedly can withstand 30 minutes of rain at the rate of several inches per hour. Here's a picture.


----------



## Tomr (Oct 14, 2016)

That's exactly what I'm looking to do. How much run time do you get off of the iPad?


----------



## dgfidler (Sep 22, 2014)

About 4 hours. I have to set it so it doesn't sleep and set the brightness to 100%. If it goes to sleep, the GoFree Link does not always reconnect to the HDS without intervention. My batteries are right I under the rear seat. They make 12v cigarette lighter power adapters with alligator clips and I'm going to put it on charge connected directly to a battery for now on. They also make waterproof USB ports you could permanently install. I think I'm going to drill a hole in that two rod cross plate and run the wires down through the flush mount rod holder so there are no exposed wires to snag lures on


----------



## Tomr (Oct 14, 2016)

Just ordered the case and mount i'll post some pictures when I get it all set up should be here June 6 th.


----------



## SJB (Mar 22, 2017)

FWIW - since I fish in so much rain, and ruined a phone due to it, I have moved to lifeproof cases and have actually swam with my phone and no issues. I believe they make a case for iPads as well.


----------



## MikeC (Jun 26, 2005)

Consider building or replicating a shadow box of sorts. I bury mine in my tackle bag which has a zippered top and the pictures are great.


----------



## Tomr (Oct 14, 2016)

They sent me the wrong iPad case.... few more days I guess.


----------



## dgfidler (Sep 22, 2014)

We went fishing today on Lake Erie. I had the iPad at the stern and about 45 minutesinto the trip, it overheated in its black case and went into a protective shutdown. Apparently an IPad can't handle being in direct sunlight on a warm day. Didn't really need it, so it was no big deal. Just wanted to point this shortcoming out


----------



## Tomr (Oct 14, 2016)

That's also a good point I never thought of. I have had that happens to my iPhone while it was on my dash while fishing. Idk if it's worth getting it hooked up it just spend the money and get a used lowrance and link it up.


----------



## rockytop (Mar 19, 2008)

One for sonar one for maps,and my tablet with Bluetooth just for music.the tablet is just too hard to see.


----------

